# Web Easy Professional Page recognition



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum, having recently purchased Web Easy 6 Pro and put my first web site together:

www.tonaleffects.co.uk

Unlike other websites, I can't seem to make the website such that you can link to any page. It always links to the home page (album2.htm).

Each of the 41 pages are named within Web Easy and I cannot find any information as to why I can't say create a link to the My Music page or Links page.

Can anyone help please?

Neil B


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

For some reason, your software put your main index webpage in a frame.

Use this webpage instead:
http://homepages.****.net/

I hope that is what you meant. If not, can you please rephrase?


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks so much - that works fine. I've run out of time for tonight to discuss this but you are spot on.
I simply wanted to make a quick thank you to you and get back some other time for a bit of a techy explanation (if that's okay)

Neil B


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I poked around on the site a bit and noticed that the links are working just fine. Have you cleared any browser caches and temporary files?


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

DJ-Zep:
Thanks for giving me the clue.
When I built it with Web Easy 6, I instructed it to build with the pages centered on screen. This caused the "frame" effect, I'm fairly sure.
I've done a rebuild and re-uploaded and it works fine in that respect now.
Thank you so much.

Ebackhus:
Thanks for your contribution too. All internal links on the site were working fine. That wasn't the problem. The problem was that in the address bar, it always displayed "album2.htm" and not the exact page number that it was on (such as page 18 etc). 
This made it impossible to send someone, or to save, a link to a specific page within the website - it always loaded page 1 - the index page.
Removing the page centering has now cured this.
I do thank you though for taking the trouble and time to have a look around for me. You're a star too.

Neil B


----------



## Charliesox (Apr 24, 2007)

Neil B said:


> DJ-Zep:
> Thanks for giving me the clue.
> When I built it with Web Easy 6, I instructed it to build with the pages centered on screen. This caused the "frame" effect, I'm fairly sure.
> I've done a rebuild and re-uploaded and it works fine in that respect now.
> ...


Personally, I think your web site would look better centred.

Charlie

P.S. Just re-building my web site using Web Easy 6.

www.****.co.uk


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Charlie and thanks for having a look around.
I agree, it did look better centred, especially on wider screens, but as I said in previous threads and as others confirmed, this put the pages into a frame and affected search engine recognition amongst other things too.

I've got a lot more to look into yet and may try to centre it again, similar to how you are doing yours (I've had a peek), but we need to get my wife's art gallery up and running properly first.
These things take time eh? I also have a web developer friend out on the Isle of Lewis who's checking things for me so when he has some more free time, I'll give centering another go.

Have you looked up "centre" in Web Easy Help? It does suggest potential pitfalls.

Another trick I have learned is that, regardless of naming your first page in Web Easy, it doesn't seem to name it index but Albumname".Htm.
To get around this I copy the first page to index.htm and then FTP it up to the site.

I also think that the Tesco freebie site was a problem too. We now have a domain name and our own web site and Google can see it now.
Many thanks 

Neil B
www.*******.co.uk


----------



## Charliesox (Apr 24, 2007)

Neil B said:


> Hi Charlie and thanks for having a look around.
> I agree, it did look better centred, especially on wider screens, but as I said in previous threads and as others confirmed, this put the pages into a frame and affected search engine recognition amongst other things too.
> 
> I've got a lot more to look into yet and may try to centre it again, similar to how you are doing yours (I've had a peek), but we need to get my wife's art gallery up and running properly first.
> ...


To make your home page index.htm open Inspector, make sure you are not clicked on any object or text. Now look at Inspector - click twice on the box to the right of File Name.

When it opens you simply change the file name to suite - e.g. index.htm

If you are using a style template, click on it, roll it up the page, then click on the blank page - now you can edit the File Name in Inspector.

You have to click on the blank page to be able to edit File Name etc in browser - or edit is straight after opening page.

You will also be able to edit Style - e.g browser background, link colours, and so on.

Can't see any problem centering pages.


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks again Charlie.
Interesting that in the build options you can set your first page name to index, but it doesn't seem to take much notice.
I've tried what you said using the INspector and it's fine, so thanks.
Tried a build centering on the screen and all I got was a blank screen - Really!! Not sure about that so I'll leave page centering for another day.
Thanks also re the inspector tips - I was surprised to find that you can put keywords and descriptions for every page individually if you wish - got to help the old search engines.

Good luck with your site

Neil B

www.********.co.uk


----------



## Charliesox (Apr 24, 2007)

Neil B said:


> Thanks again Charlie.
> Interesting that in the build options you can set your first page name to index, but it doesn't seem to take much notice.
> I've tried what you said using the INspector and it's fine, so thanks.
> Tried a build centering on the screen and all I got was a blank screen - Really!! Not sure about that so I'll leave page centering for another day.
> ...


When you Build your web site, use ' Build As XHMTL with CSS'.

Your pages should show perfectly after that.

I also have a few other tips if you need them - thanks to some of the guys on this forum.

e.g. How to hide those horrible underline links when viewing with Mozilla.

Note how my home page links are no longer underlined when viewing with Mozilla.

If viewed with IE7 - there was never a problem.

I try to make my web sites look as nice as possible.


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Charlie,
I did that and Yes, it centred the page and NO, it didn't put a frame around it, so it seems a good idea.
However, it did ruin the colour of all my links, so I haven't uploaded it until I do a bit more research.

I am, as I have said in the past, new to all this lark, so I ought to read up a bit more. For instance I'm not sure what the difference is between DHTML & XHTML with CSS so I don't know why some of these things happen.
Still, perseverence eh?


Neil B
www.********.co.uk


----------



## Charliesox (Apr 24, 2007)

Neil B said:


> Hi Charlie,
> I did that and Yes, it centred the page and NO, it didn't put a frame around it, so it seems a good idea.
> However, it did ruin the colour of all my links, so I haven't uploaded it until I do a bit more research.
> 
> ...


You can define your link colours in Inspector, Style.

Background Colour defines the initial page colour, which will be underneath any template web site used - it will also colour the entire browser screen.

Open a new document, define background colour in Inspector, Style, then place a coloured box over document.

Build web site using XHTML and CSS, then view in browser.

Your coloured box will be in centre of screen, with the initial page colour you choose to the left and right of that coloured box.

As in www.****.co.uk


My Initial page colour is Cream - my box colour Green.


If you need any help or advice, contact me.


Tesco.net is a pain - I noticed your web site was not showing this morning.


----------



## Charliesox (Apr 24, 2007)

Neil B said:


> Thanks again Charlie.
> Interesting that in the build options you can set your first page name to index, but it doesn't seem to take much notice.
> I've tried what you said using the INspector and it's fine, so thanks.
> Tried a build centering on the screen and all I got was a blank screen - Really!! Not sure about that so I'll leave page centering for another day.
> ...


I think I know what the trouble is now re. page centering.

It looks to me that you have used one of the pre set-up web site templates which do not allow page centering.

My advice would be to build your web site from scratch, using a blank document as your starting point.

That's what I did.

Those web templates are full of bugs - i.e. in my opinion.

Program forever craching when I play about with some of the pre set-up web designs.


Regards

Charlie


----------

